# Need help from India regarding comp. upgrade, Intel or AMD,nd which Motherboard.



## satadip (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey guys I am Satadip from Kolkata,India...... This is my first post EVER on ANY hardware forum.....

I had a Intel/Nvidia rig ( almost 3 years old now )

Specs:
Core 2 Duo E 6400 ( 2.13 Ghz)
Intel D965SS MoBo
2x2 Gb Transcend DDR2 800 Mhz ( 5-5-5-15 )
Seagate 250 Gb x2 Barracuda 7200 Rpm
XFX Nvidia 7600 GT 256 MB 570/720 Mhz DDR3 (DUH!!)
Zebronics 500 Watt SMPS

Until now it was all clocked at stock speeds and i never in fact did want to try any overclocking ( with that Intel mobo i did not hav the provision of doing it either)... Neways, i was a average gamer giong by playing the occasional titles which ran on my machine ( COD 6 was the last 1 ).... It was not until my gf nd i broke up last week  that world suddenly turned a hell lot boring and i began wishing that i could do more wid dis comp of mine  ..... So i decided to go for a comp. upgrade....

Now going thru da different online reviews has made my noob brain turn into a dizzy lump of confusion...... Da basic question lingers Intel or AMD ( i will be primarily gaming or video transcoding) .... Da base configuration options available at local dealers are ( Another thing is that i have ABSOLUTELY NO MEANS of any online purchase,, gotta go by what is available in the local retailer shops )---

First of all is that am addicted to Nvidia (I keep doing a lot of CUDA Video transcoding using Badaboom, for my mobile,SONY Bravia home theatre,etc)
So please suggest me Nvidia only graphics card ( It may be illogical, but i like the driver stability too ). The one i have decided upon are 

- 

GRAPHICS CARD:
MSI GTX 260 Twin frozr ( Till now i hav not been able to locate any sample in any of the shops, but i am still hoping )
Palit GTX 260 Sonic edition - Rs 11000
Other than that all the plain vanilla models of Zotac,XFX, etc available.. But i want to go for a factory OC`ed one....

PROCESSOR :
AMD phenom 2 x2 550 - Rs. 4900
AMD phenom 2 x3 720 - Rs. 7100
Core 2 Duo E7500 - Rs. 5200
Core 2 Quad Q8400 - Rs. 7600

( No other Phenom processor model in stock,, no core 2 duo above E7500 available )

MOTHERBOARD:
For AMD - Asus M4A78 EM 1394 - Rs. 4500
For Core 2 duo - 1) MSI P45T-C51 mobo ( Price unknown )
                           2)Asus P5 QLE mobo - Rs.4800

I will be going for a Coolermaster 650 watt SMPS - Rs. 4300
For now i am sticking to the 2x2gb transcend 800 mhz ram sticks,,, will upgrade to 1066 mhz ddr2 in 1 year or so......
I have yet not decided on the hard drive,,, please suggest any fast 500GB drive for gaming for under Rs. 4500

Now the scary part is that i am still in 1st year of college and my parents have said that they will ABSOLUTELY NOT let me do ANY more major upgrades until i Graduate ( thats another 3 years ) . So i want a configuration that will let me play games ( minimum at 1600x900 without any AA/AF at least at medium settings ) for the coming 3 years... 

I am in a desparate situation here,... Need to upgrade before the end of December. Please suggest a suitable proccy/mobo to go with the GTX 260 graphics card which will not bottleneck the full performance of any of the components... I will probably not do any major overclocking,, nor be able to get any separate cooling solutions.....


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 12, 2009)

The GTX260 is fairly powerful but over the next three years at that resolution it will probably let you down.  Try to spend less money on other stuff like power supply and motherboard.  If that motherboard takes the Q8400, get the Q8400 and put it on that motherboard and get a GTX275 and try to use your existing power supply.


----------



## satadip (Dec 12, 2009)

WOW... I read about quick replies but this is super quick..... 
Maybe i cud step down to 1280x 720 too..... If i bump up the AA a bit.... But still, i will definitely check out the price of the 275....


----------



## satadip (Dec 12, 2009)

So is there any drawbacks of getting the Nvidia with the AMD proccy/mobo or shud i stick to Intel ????


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 12, 2009)

Here is a Phenom II X2 550 performing similarly to an E8400 (which is a bit better than an E7500):


----------



## xfire (Dec 12, 2009)

As far as I know, ATI drivers are more stable. Also GPU transcoding software is free of cost.

Don't keep your current PSU, get the cooler master but check the prices, last time I checked the 500w was 1500Rs. Price shouldn't vary so much.

as for the processor go for the intel quad.

In my view, get a console if you want something that lasts 3 years.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 12, 2009)

xfire said:


> As far as I know, ATI drivers are more stable. Also GPU transcoding software is free of cost.
> 
> Don't keep your current PSU, get the cooler master but check the prices, last time I checked the 500w was 1500Rs. Price shouldn't vary so much.
> 
> ...



1. 100% wrong about drivers for sure!  ATI is known for constant driver instability, not the case with nVidia.

2. Why?  500 Watts can power pretty much any system that doesn't have two GPUs.  It could even power an i7 with a GTX275.

3. Most games still don't use more than 2-3 cores, and even then the advantages aren't great.  Almost any dual core can perfectly carry modern games.

4. NO CONSOLES!!!


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 12, 2009)

@ DirectorC :- I don't face any driver instability with my ATi 4850 sonic .pls prove ur point ...

U dont know the quality of 1500 INR 500w PSU, which is sale here in India.

@ satadip :- What is ur budget ???


----------



## xfire (Dec 12, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> 1. 100% wrong about drivers for sure!  ATI is known for constant driver instability, not the case with nVidia.
> 
> 2. Why?  500 Watts can power pretty much any system that doesn't have two GPUs.  It could even power an i7 with a GTX275.
> 
> ...



1. You must have been living under a rock, ATI drivers have only been improving since the release of 2xxx series. Nvidia on the other hand went as far to reduce features(earlier drivers supported ATI as GPU + Nvidia card as PPU, later driver don't allow it anymore)

2. Have you ever heard of a company called Zebronics? It's a local company here. I know a guy who had one of the better models of the same company, it blew, spoiling his entire system.

3. He's looking for future proofing, also according to your theory, every one who gets more than 3 cores is doing it wrong. Also a slow processor will bottle neck the graphics card.

4. The OP didn't mention anywhere that he is not interested in consoles, so stop deciding for the OP.


Sorry satadip for ruining your thread.


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 12, 2009)

Hay Xfire calm down, he dont know about India ...


----------



## xfire (Dec 12, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> Hay Xfire calm down, he dont know about India ...



It's not just the PSU he's wrong about(It's the only thing that needed knowledge of India). Don't worry, I'm calm.


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 12, 2009)

He is wrong about ATi drivers too...


----------



## xfire (Dec 12, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> He is wrong about ATi drivers too...



errr....read my post, i meant he's wrong on all four points.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 12, 2009)

I continuously read about ATI driver problems, even here on these forums.  Never really hear too many problems with nVidia ones.

Also I'm just saying that for GAMING, most people these days ARE doing it wrong if they must have more than two cores!

I'm not saying DON'T go with the four cores, I'm saying if the money MUST be saved, get a GTX275 and the dual-core Phenom II.


----------



## xfire (Dec 12, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> I continuously read about ATI driver problems, even here on these forums.  Never really hear too many problems with nVidia ones.
> 
> Also I'm just saying that for GAMING, most people these days ARE doing it wrong if they must have more than two cores!
> 
> I'm not saying DON'T go with the four cores, I'm saying if the money MUST be saved, get a GTX275 and the dual-core Phenom II.



We can do poll of ATI GPU owners vs Nvidia GPU owners having driver problems.
You think an Dual core and the GTX275 will last him 3 years?


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes, particularly with the level of hardware we're talking about, the GPU's processing power has a greater impact on gaming performance than the CPU's.  Even Crysis uses less than half of the resources of each CPU on a dual core system.  Most of the processing that goes into that is and will continue to be most heavily reliant on a strong GPU.  Having a GTX275 will be most beneficial over having four cores.  If the four core processor needs to be scrapped to justify a GTX275 then I believe that is the most sensible choice.

Also, whether it will last 3 years is really up to the industry and how far it leaps during this time.  It could be that no game ends up taking more resources than Crysis for at least another 2 years... or a game could come out that takes up twice the resources of Crysis next year.  It's a coin-toss.  And Crysis mostly requires a lot of resources because of bad coding, anyway.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 12, 2009)

Slightly off topic but what amazing prices!

I wouldn't mind paying 46 pound for a e7500


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 12, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Slightly off topic but what amazing prices!
> 
> I wouldn't mind paying 46 pound for a e7500



Yeah, I'd like to order a lot of retail car stuff from Mexico but it would cost me hundreds of additional dollars just to get something as simple as a set of taillights.  It's a bummer.  If there is nothing like that between you and India though, man I would go for that.  Bet import/export business could be great with those deals


----------



## xfire (Dec 12, 2009)

He wants something that will last 3 years, a 4 core+ ATI 4xxx series
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010380048 4018&name=$200 - $300
There's 4850 x2 which is still cheaper than the cheapest GTX 275 and beats it hands down. 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/HD_4850_X2/26.html



> Also, whether it will last 3 years is really up to the industry and how far it leaps during this time. It could be that no game ends up taking more resources than Crysis for at least another 2 years... or a game could come out that takes up twice the resources of Crysis next year. It's a coin-toss. And Crysis mostly requires a lot of resources because of bad coding, anyway.


Which is why I suggested a console.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 12, 2009)

That could be possible too but he didn't give the impression that he was seriously entertaining the idea of getting an ATI card.  If he wants he can go with a 4890, that should be OK for 3 years at 1600x900.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks like you're getting plenty of help, Satadip, so I will just add ... Welcome to TPU


----------



## satadip (Dec 12, 2009)

THANKS GUYS..... so much help in 1 day.... The world suddenly feels like one big family...... Never expected such overwhelming response..... Neways, getting back to the point.....

@Kreij - Thanks man...Lookin forward to teh xperience

@Xfire - Its true that ATI does not suffer from driver "problems" anymore,,, but ATI drivers do need constant updating, patching etc to keep system running at maximum performance. My friend has Palit 4870 Dual Sonic 1 GB,,, recently he says he is facing some performance issues with DIRT 2 ,,,, he is looking for a ATI patch for the game which increases performance...... Also Sabotage game didi not run on his ATI radeon card..... Whereas Nvidia drivers are more or less compatible with every single title that comes out for PC and are less diversified..... For ATI except for the regular catalyst there seems to be so many different versions all around..Confusing...

Also guys another thing to notify is that i was initially plannin to go with the GTS 250 ( around Rs. 9000) and after a lot stretching managed to get it to GTX 260( Rs 11000) ,,, so i hav ABSOLUTELY no scope of extending it further to 4850x2 or the GTX 275 ( around Rs. 17000)..... only cutting in the processor will do no help..... Suggest anythign around the 10000-13000 price mark.... radeon 4890, though a little off budget, does seem a powerful card though...

I want to invest in a good power supply so that i dont get any power deficiency or any fried components..... I gues the coolermaster wil b enough...

Considering the present and long run,,, will the 2.66 ghz Quad be better than phenom 2 X3 720 at 2.8 Ghz for gaming ???


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 12, 2009)

Phenom II X4 955 3.2 GHz = 9250 /-
Asus M4A78-EM-1394 = 4550/-
MSI Gtx 275 = 14200/- 
XFX GTX 260 =11250/-
Seagate 500 Gb = 2400/-
Corsair VX450 = 4500/-

And I play Dirt 2 on 4850 512mb res 1900x1080 with 2xAA (All settings high and ultra high) without any problem ...

Edit :-
Pl pls stay away from coolermaster PSU ...


----------



## xfire (Dec 12, 2009)

Quad is good, intel right? 
As for graphics card, I'd say 4890. There is always a scope for improvement, you'd have a lot of joy when you see a performance gain just by updating the driver. Kind of increases the value for money but if you are bent on Nvidia, take which ever model fits your budget.
As for SMPS check if corsair is available, it might be cheaper. Remember to bargain after the dealer gives the final quote.


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 12, 2009)

^ Corsair is not cheaper now ...

GlasialPower 650W PSU also good with price 4500/-


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 12, 2009)

if i was on tight budget i would go for an 400-450W corsair psu,an MSI C770 or something motherboard AM2+ so you can use your rams again,AMD athlon II X3 or X4 CPUs and a 5770 or 5850 if you can stretch it to the 5850


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 12, 2009)

OP not give total budget ...

If he give budget then we make Good system for him ...


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 12, 2009)

I say get the intel quad setup


----------



## subhendu (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi i am also from India...and i am not sure that ur zeb bijli can handle gtx 260 or higher versions

and u can buy all phenom  ii or intel quad or i7 model through online shops.....
or also u can try in Indian forums....just sent me a PM for more info


----------



## satadip (Dec 12, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> Edit :-
> Pl pls stay away from coolermaster PSU ...



Can u pls explain sumthng as to why..... I was quite decided on this one..... Dont know whether i will be able to get glasialpower in kolkata.....


----------



## satadip (Dec 12, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> OP not give total budget ...
> 
> If he give budget then we make Good system for him ...



Its complicated man,,,, i have 36K total in hand :

Parts to purchase new :
Processor, Motherboard, SMPS, Graphics card, Cabinet, case cooling fans.

Parts i can reuse :
2x2 GB transcend ddr2 800, 250 GB seagate HDD, DVD writer, one 80 mm case fan.

Optional spending :
Dat 250 GB will not b sufficient, want to manage another 500 GB drive (I download a lot, after upgrade will need even more space for pending games like GTA 4, Stranglehold etc  which i cud not play wid my 7600 GT )
I desparately need a good headphone for my N79 - around Rs.1000
My 500VA APC UPS battery has gone dead have to replace that too.

So i preferably want to spend 30-31 K on the new parts and spend the rest on the optional required ones..... But if i get any killer performance boost within my total budget of 36K then i am willing to spend it all on purchasing new parts only.....Hav to manage the rest after a few months....... Otherwise if its possible then 31K can be considered my max budget...


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 13, 2009)

AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE = 6350 /-
Asus M4A78-EM-1394 = 4550/-
Corsair VX450/Seasonic PS S12II-500 500W = 4500 /5200 -
Seagate 500 GB = 2400/-

Total = 17800/18500/-

Now u want GFX card ...

I suggest Ati over Nvidia. Right now ATi is best option with new Dx11 5xxx series ...
HD 5770/HD 5850 - 11500/17500/-

Total =29300/36000/-

Ati HD5850 is much much better than GTX275,GTX285 + it support DX11(More future proof than Nvidia), thr4 i suggest it.And their is no Driver issue with ATi, so dont worry.

Check this and then decide :-
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_5850/

And about ur PSU query :-
Corsair VX450 vs CM extreme power 600 (some key differences):
(1) Rated at 50 degrees C vs rated at 25 degrees C
(2) Active PFC (0.99) vs passive PFC
(3) 80%+ efficiency guranteed vs 65-70% roughly.
(4) Hi-Qual Jap caps vs not so Jap caps
(5) Double ball bearing fan vs sleeve bearing fan most prolly
(6) 5 yr warranty vs 2/3 yr warranty (heard that low end CM psu like Extreme power series have only 2yr warranty now.)

(Seasonic also as good as Corsair with 5 years warranty. If u buy 5850 i recommend Seasonic PSU)

Just numbers on paper have nothing to do with the stability and purity of the various o/p signals, etc... which is one of the biggest factors in choosing a psu.

Lower efficiency means higher losses- means even more heat than acceptable for normal operation- means even further drops in power/efficiency- plus greater instability/impurity in o/p
(Further aggravated by lack of proper heatsink/cooling).

And u can find all product at :-

Arihant Infotech
3, BIPLABI ANUKUL CHANDRA STREET ( CHANDNI CHOWK ),
Kolkata - 700072
Mobile: 9331004141
Landline : 22127871 / 22537186
Landmark : Besides Sabir Hotel ( A dirty Dhaba )

Vedant Infosys
4, CHANDNI CHOWK STREET,
Kolkata - 700072
Mobile: 9830653393
Landline : 22127893/22129832
Landmark : 1 minute from Sabir Hotel ( A dirty Dhaba )

Note : You'll find Arihant easily ( but do note there are 3 types of Arihant in Chandni Chowk so please see carefully the name carefully )

Once u find Arihant , there'll be Sabir Hotel besides it
Arihant is at a 4 cross hair junction.

From Arihant turn left from that side of footpath where Arihant is and walk straight till 1 minute and on that side of the path where you're walking there will be Vedant.

Vedant will offer the best price that you can find in Chandni Chowk.

Edit :-
If lucky, u can unlock one core of 720BE with Asus M4A78-EM-1394 mobo ...

My friend unlock 2 cores of 550 BE with this mobo ...


----------



## satadip (Dec 13, 2009)

@-rahulyo - thanks man, that was a great help. But when i called up Arihant they quoted me 7200 for the phenom x3. still i will check it out again on monday.

about the PSU, u mentioned major power signal and build quality difference btwn da CM and Corsair,,, but dont you think 450/500 watt will be too low to power my entire system (with 2 HDD, 2 DVD writers and 5 Case fans)????


----------



## xfire (Dec 13, 2009)

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
That'll help you determine the PSU rating needed


----------



## satadip (Dec 13, 2009)

It gave 470 watts at 100% load with probably the max no. of components i will probably use.... So does that mean i am safe with a 500w or i shud get a 600/650 for safety and some free headroom ??????


----------



## satadip (Dec 13, 2009)

and 482 watt at 100% TDP altho i dont know what that means...... ( Cpu utilisation==TDP ??)


----------



## xfire (Dec 13, 2009)

Extra watts doesn't mean extra performance, set everything at max and see how much is needed. If you use a 600W PSU when your system needs only 500W, the system will still draw 600W wasting the power.
As for TDP
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_Design_Power
In my opinion the 500W will do, if you might add more components in the future go for 550W


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 13, 2009)

I think you should go for Core 2 Quad with MSI GTX 260.

Reason why i say so:

1) Get the quad core because if your going to use these hardware for the next 3yrs, you wont have to upgrade because even now there isnt proper software that properly use the quad core power. But in the next 3yrs it will surely be used. and its worth spending RS.500 to get a 4 core processor than a 3 core since you wont be upgrading.

2)Im telling you to get the MSI one because i have used MSI products for years without fail. (Im not telling you not to go for Palit. Im just siggesting this because i have used MSI products but not Palit so im not sure of their products. )

And GTX260 will be able to last for atleast the next 2 years guaranteed if you dont use Antialiasing. I can say this because im having a X1950GT which is 2006 in my second rig (see signature) and i can play Call Of Duty 4  on full graphics with no antialiasing on 1360x768 and Call Of Duty 5 World at War on full graphics no AA on 1920x1080 (tested on my TV). I would also have recommended a 4890 by ATi but i would say go for GTX260 for the Physx.

Hope this helped.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 13, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> Now u want GFX card ...
> 
> I suggest Ati over Nvidia. Right now ATi is best option with new Dx11 5xxx series ...
> HD 5770/HD 5850 - 11500/17500/-
> ...




I would agree with you on that. But a 5770? No way. GTX260 (normal version not the 216 shader version) is better than that. Unless you can go for a 5770 on crossfire or a 5850, stick to the GTX260. Dont waste your performance for DirectX11.So satadip if you want to go for DirectX 11 wait because prices will come down soon after nVidia releases the GT3xx Series.


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 13, 2009)

Dont buy any LGA 775 socket Mobo and CPU now ...

Why not order online ???If u not know any(Indian) online site, i can help u about this.I bought most of computer stuff online.No problem.U get Low price + All products u want.

*Vedant will offer the best price that you can find in Chandni Chowk.* 

And go Personally to shop,dont ask prices on Phone.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 13, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> Dont buy any LGA 775 socket Mobo and CPU now ...



Yeah but if you re not so much into OC, well just get an e8*** or q8***/q9***  and keep your current mobo, that is, if your current one supports the ones i listed. Invest more in the gpu department. I would have proposed an hd5*** but since you want a gtx 260, well then go for it. But don't expect it do hold 3 years at least if you want to turn off some eye candy.


----------



## satadip (Dec 13, 2009)

assaulter_99 said:


> Yeah but if you re not so much into OC, well just get an e8*** or q8***/q9***  and keep your current mobo, that is, if your current one supports the ones i listed. Invest more in the gpu department. I would have proposed an hd5*** but since you want a gtx 260, well then go for it. But don't expect it do hold 3 years at least if you want to turn off some eye candy.



I have already sold my old cpu to get as much money i can get for the total upgrade. i am sitting ducks now as for gaming. Using my old P4 to surf net and download whole night.



rahulyo said:


> Dont buy any LGA 775 socket Mobo and CPU now ...
> 
> Why not order online ???If u not know any(Indian) online site, i can help u about this.I bought most of computer stuff online.No problem.U get Low price + All products u want.
> 
> ...



All of my money is hard cash accumulated over last 2 years. I guess i will not be able to purchase online without any sort of credit/debit card which i dont have........



mdsx1950 said:


> I think you should go for Core 2 Quad with MSI GTX 260.
> 
> Reason why i say so:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion.... I am leaning heavily towards what u r saying... will surely grab the MSI if i manage to get one .........Palit is only my second option......regarding the processor i am fearing that a 2.66 ghz quad might perform poorly in current generation games than the faster 3 core,,, specially since multitasking doesnt matter anything to me other than pure game performance. over the years, tho it might hold on to its performance while the 3 core will fall off....... I`m a lil confused........


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 14, 2009)

U not need credit/debit card for online shopping .Bcoz they r dealers. I deposit money in bank acc and get my product within a 2-3 days.

I already said " Dont buy any LGA 775 socket Mobo and CPU now."But u dont want to listen then go and buy Intel Quad + MSI GTX 260 and after an year come back to ask for Upgrade. And yes Intel quad is more costly.Intel stop making new LGA 775 CPU.So no upgrade is possible.

For gaming (At high res. like 1600x1050 above) u not need much powerful CPU but need Powerful GPU and u know that HD5850 is a Beast.Google GTX 260 vs HD5850 and see the results. I suggest u AMD bcoz it is more Value For Money.And u Have only 36000.AMD make CPU which is backward compatible. AMD launch new AM3 CPU but they are compatible with all AM2+ socket .

And Dont Consider Palit in ur option(Not a good brand ,cheap components used).XFX HD4890 is also a good card compare to GTX 260 price is 11500-12000/-.


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 14, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> I would agree with you on that. But a 5770? No way. GTX260 (normal version not the 216 shader version) is better than that. Unless you can go for a 5770 on crossfire or a 5850, stick to the GTX260. Dont waste your performance for DirectX11.So satadip if you want to go for DirectX 11 wait because prices will come down soon after nVidia releases the GT3xx Series.



Why not 5770 ???in performance a 5770 sits around a 260+, and a 275 is a bit faster than both.

Just research on it or i do for u :-

http://boards.cityofheroes.com/showthread.php?t=200723

http://alienbabeltech.com/main/?p=12436

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=831873

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=309905


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome to TPU man. One of our news editors is also from India. Smart guy but don't believe anything he says about me.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 14, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> Why not 5770 ???in performance a 5770 sits around a 260+, and a 275 is a bit faster than both.
> 
> Just research on it or i do for u :-
> 
> ...



Bro its almost equal.But this is why the GTX 260 is better.



GTX 260  (216)   Memory Bus Type: 64x7 (448 bit)                     HD 5770Memory Bus Type: 64x2 (128 bit)  

GTX 260  (216)   Texture Fill Rate: 41472 MTexels/sec               HD 5770Texture Fill Rate:	34000 MTexels/sec

GTX 260  (216)   Pixel Fill Rate: 16128 MPixels/sec                     HD 5770Pixel Fill Rate:	13600 MPixels/sec

GTX 260  (216)   Memory Bandwidth:	111.888 GB/sec
HD 5770Memory Bandwidth:	76.8 GB/sec


The Core clock speed and memory clock speed is faster (GTX 260 =Core Clock: 576 MHz, Memory Clock: 999 MHz  ; HD 5770 = Core Clock: 850 MHz, Memory Clock: 2400 MHz)


But the Texture fill rate and pixel fill rate are much better than the 5770. And the memory bandwidth too is much better. Another reason i would say why you should not buy the 5770 is because of the sucky 128 bit memory bus which sucks compared to a the 448 bit of the GTX 260.

Only plus point in getting a 5770 would be the direct X 11.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 14, 2009)

satadip said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.... I am leaning heavily towards what u r saying... will surely grab the MSI if i manage to get one .........Palit is only my second option......regarding the processor i am fearing that a 2.66 ghz quad might perform poorly in current generation games than the faster 3 core,,, specially since multitasking doesnt matter anything to me other than pure game performance. over the years, tho it might hold on to its performance while the 3 core will fall off....... I`m a lil confused........



No problem  Yeah buying a 3 core or 4 core is your decision. Both are good likewise.


----------



## amdlover5770 (Dec 14, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Bro its almost equal.But this is why the GTX 260 is better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I agree with you on that. Because a single 5770 is not as good as a GTX 260. Myself being a 5770 user agree with mdsx1950 on this one. Its only good for DX11. But risking performance for just a little more graphics is useless if your card cant handle it. Thats why i went crossfire.

Same scenario happened back then when DX10 came out. When Crysis was released every gamer jumped into the ATI 2xxxx and 3xxxx Series. Like 2600XTs and 3470s. Just because these cards supported DirectX10.

So Rahulyo were they able to play Crysis with all Direct X 10 settings (Enthusiast settings) ????? And of course the answer is no. 

Getting a GTX 260 means your sacrificing DX11 Eye candy for performance
Getting a 5770 means your sacrificing performance for DX11 eye candy the card cant handle.
Getting a 5770 on CF like me would mean getting performace and getting DX11 eye candy


----------



## xfire (Dec 14, 2009)

What may look good on paper doesn't have to be true in real world. ATI used to have better specs on their GPU's, Nvidia still used to beat them.
The 5770 *is* better than the 260 and has dx11 support.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_5750_PCS/30.html

@rahulyo: There's no point in explaining it to this guy, some people never listen. Just give him an intel and nvidia configuration so you can say "I told you so" later. Let him learn the hard way.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 14, 2009)

xfire said:


> What may look good on paper doesn't have to be true in real world. ATI used to have better specs on their GPU's, Nvidia still used to beat them.
> The 5770 *is* better than the 260 and has dx11 support.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_5750_PCS/30.html
> 
> @rahulyo: There's no point in explaining it to this guy, some people never listen. Just give him an intel and nvidia configuration so you can say "I told you so" later. Let him learn the hard way.



No use comparing relative performance at all resolutions . Satadip wants a 1600x900 resolution. So GTX 260 216 Shaders performs better than the 5770 at that level. 







This is the closest that comes to 1600x900.


----------



## xfire (Dec 14, 2009)

By 13%, that would be 1 frame or 2 frames more. Added to this Dx11 gaming and lesser power consumption.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_5750_PCS/28.html
Also knowing ATI, the cards performance has a chance of increasing with each driver release. Even that 13% may be negated in the future. You have to remember this is 3 years we are talking about.
@Satadip are you planning to use windows 7?


----------



## btarunr (Dec 14, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Welcome to TPU man. One of our news editors is also from India. Smart guy _but don't believe anything he says about me_.



TheMailMan78 rocks.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 14, 2009)

xfire said:


> By 13%, that would be 1 frame or 2 frames more. Added to this Dx11 gaming and lesser power consumption.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_5750_PCS/28.html
> Also knowing ATI, the cards performance has a chance of increasing with each driver release. Even that 13% may be negated in the future. You have to remember this is 3 years we are talking about.
> @Satadip are you planning to use windows 7?



Your right. 5770 might perform well in the future. But looking at 128bit Mem Bus type, im not that impressed. You forgot nVidia offers Physx. And that many games are nVidia optimized. The best example i can give you is NFS Shift. How long ATi users had to wait to play that game properly with the new patch.


Anyways i dont want to change satadips desicion. He wants a GTX 260 either from MSI or Palit.So I would recommend MSI over Palit.


----------



## xfire (Dec 14, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Your right. 5770 might perform well in the future. But looking at 128bit Mem Bus type, im not that impressed. You forgot nVidia offers Physx. And that many games are nVidia optimized. The best example i can give you is NFS Shift. How long ATi users had to wait to play that game properly with the new patch.
> 
> 
> Anyways i dont want to change satadips desicion. He wants a GTX 260 either from MSI or Palit.So I would recommend MSI over Palit.



You need to check real world performance.
http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/mirrors_edge_physx_performance/page3.asp
check that, the frame rate dropped by half with physx enabled.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 14, 2009)

xfire said:


> You need to check real world performance.
> http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/mirrors_edge_physx_performance/page3.asp
> check that, the frame rate dropped by half with physx enabled.



Yeah thats true. Same goes for DX11. Performance drops with DX11

Check this out.

The GTX 260 (dx9) gets 53fps (avg)
The HD 5770 (dx9) gets 50fps (avg)
The HD 5770 (dx11) gets 33fps (avg)

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,...DX-11-Update-Radeon-HD-5970-results/Practice/


----------



## xfire (Dec 14, 2009)

DX11= overall visual improvements
Physx= parts of the game.
With a DX11 card he can at least try out DX11 when he feels like.
Physx is useful in only occasional games. Not all games support it.
Also, are you saying that you are totally sure that dx9 won't be phased out within 3 years?


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 14, 2009)

But I ONLY suggest not  recommend ATi 5770 From first post of mine .I recommend ATi HD 5850 Which is much much better than GTX 260 and GTX275.

@satadip :-
Just forget about every thing. Go with Intel Q9550 ~ 11500 with Gigabyte EP45C-UD3R ~8475
MSI GTX260 ~ 11500 Corsair VX450 ~ 4500 Total = 35975.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 14, 2009)

xfire said:


> DX11= overall visual improvements
> Physx= parts of the game.
> With a DX11 card he can at least try out DX11 when he feels like.
> Physx is useful in only occasional games. Not all games support it.
> Also, are you saying that you are totally sure that dx9 won't be phased out within 3 years?


I can guarantee that dx9 will survive till atleast windows 8 gets released in 2012.. Since dx9 is by far the most successful direct x. Who knows dx11 might get cast away like dx10. Anyways im hoping that dx11 will be successful. Since i dont want my 5970s power going for waste lol.


rahulyo said:


> But I ONLY suggest not  recommend ATi 5770 From first post of mine .I recommend ATi HD 5850 Which is much much better than GTX 260 and GTX275.
> 
> @satadip :-
> Just forget about every thing. Go with Intel Q9550 ~ 11500 with Gigabyte EP45C-UD3R ~8475
> MSI GTX260 ~ 11500 Corsair VX450 ~ 4500 Total = 35975.



i agree with rahulyo. Just go for the quad core and get a Msi GTX 260...


----------



## satadip (Dec 14, 2009)

xfire said:


> What may look good on paper doesn't have to be true in real world. ATI used to have better specs on their GPU's, Nvidia still used to beat them.
> The 5770 *is* better than the 260 and has dx11 support.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_5750_PCS/30.html
> 
> @rahulyo: There's no point in explaining it to this guy, some people never listen. Just give him an intel and nvidia configuration so you can say "I told you so" later. Let him learn the hard way.





Hey man,, no need for any hard feelings....... I am only scared cuz its going to be stuck wid it 4 so long ....... and it will be my first time with ati while i am using nvidia for over 5 years now......... My xams have started from today..... anyway i will not b able to buy until 26th dec....... still hav enough tym to decide my mind.......


----------



## satadip (Dec 14, 2009)

xfire said:


> DX11= overall visual improvements
> Physx= parts of the game.
> With a DX11 card he can at least try out DX11 when he feels like.
> Physx is useful in only occasional games. Not all games support it.
> Also, are you saying that you are totally sure that dx9 won't be phased out within 3 years?



agreed completely..... i dont care much bout physx and dx11 is definitely a improvement....... i only want nvidia cuz of CUDA........ i hav ful version badaboom and it does very good quality output quickly....... 

never cud convert videos on my 7600 gt, it didnt support cuda,,,had to go to frnd ( 9500gt ) for converting videos.... hav been hoping to convert on my pc aftr upgrade ..... but if i go the ati way then it wil not b a option........ 

can u sugest any very gud video converter for mkv/mp4/divx/xvid to mp4 (H.263 and Divx) to compensate for badaboom??


----------



## satadip (Dec 14, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> But I ONLY suggest not  recommend ATi 5770 From first post of mine .I recommend ATi HD 5850 Which is much much better than GTX 260 and GTX275.
> 
> @satadip :-
> Just forget about every thing. Go with Intel Q9550 ~ 11500 with Gigabyte EP45C-UD3R ~8475
> MSI GTX260 ~ 11500 Corsair VX450 ~ 4500 Total = 35975.





Hey rahulyo, i hope tis is not the "------"I told you so" later. Let him learn the hard way.------" configuration xfire was talking bout..........


----------



## xfire (Dec 14, 2009)

For Nvidia it's Badaboom as of now and it's paid. For ATI it's AVIVO and it's free
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avivo#ATI_Avivo_Video_Converter


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 14, 2009)

btarunr said:


> TheMailMan78 rocks.



Except that. I do in fact rock.


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 14, 2009)

satadip said:


> Hey rahulyo, i hope tis is not the "------"I told you so" later. Let him learn the hard way.------" configuration xfire was talking bout..........



No No No.Dont take me wrong.

I suggest AMD+ATi config bcoz it is best for u and more bang for buck.Nvidia have no match for HD5xxx series till now.LGA 775 is End Of Life so why waste money on it ? AMD/ATI combo is best for next 3 years.So Dont worry Be Happy.

I personally dont want to suggest u that Intel+Nvidia rig but u not understand.


----------



## xfire (Dec 14, 2009)

Let me explain exactly what rahul's saying
When intel releases a new processor they release a new kind of socket(which means it needs a different motherboard)
When AMD release a new processor they make sure that it is backward compatible.
Example- let's say intel and amd release a 8 core processor, for intel you have to buy a new motherboard also where as for amd you just have to change the processor.


Anyway, wait a bit longer. Nvidia is releasing the  GTX300 series so prices will go down.


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 14, 2009)

Actually we cant say any thing about Nvidia GT3xx Series.Now Nvidia is 1 Gen behind ATi (or we can say 6-8 months behind).

When Nvidia release GT3xx series ATi already start work on New Gen Card .ATi have time bcoz Nvidia is much behind them.


----------



## satadip (Dec 14, 2009)

xfire said:


> For Nvidia it's Badaboom as of now and it's paid. For ATI it's AVIVO and it's free
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avivo#ATI_Avivo_Video_Converter



Xfire - i mentioned that i already hav full version badaboom purchased , i dont hav the card to run it. does ati avivo produce good quality video output ???? hav u tried it out anytime????


----------



## satadip (Dec 14, 2009)

xfire said:


> Let me explain exactly what rahul's saying
> When intel releases a new processor they release a new kind of socket(which means it needs a different motherboard)
> When AMD release a new processor they make sure that it is backward compatible.
> Example- let's say intel and amd release a 8 core processor, for intel you have to buy a new motherboard also where as for amd you just have to change the processor.
> ...




i gues i wont be messing around with this spec. after 3 years.... i will probably go for a new set again (after all i am supposed to get a job aftr 3 yrs whn i graduate). So just suggest me best performance sans any future compatibily/upgrade issues.... (3 years down the line i will hav to change my mobo anyway to switch over to DDR3 cuz DDR2 will probably only b found in meuseums then)


----------



## Fishymachine (Dec 14, 2009)

hasn't anybody noticed that 5770 and 5870 behave just on par with 5750/5850 OC'ede @850...because on paper a 5770 should perform close to a HD4890/GTX275 and also there are 2 things I noticed : 
1.Dx11 will be the fastest transision (source xbitlabs)
2.AMD are starting bri...I mean support game developers
so 5770 seems awfully future proof to me and it also needs a cheaper PSU


----------



## xfire (Dec 15, 2009)

@satadip: You asked for an alternative to badaboom so I suggested it. Avivo is good. Really fast. I can't say about image quality cause haven't used so much. but here's what the link I gave says


> The new software is faster than Badaboom, an encoder that uses NVIDIA's CUDA to accelerate encoding, but has a higher CPU utilization than Badaboom. One review reported visual problems with iPod and WMV playback using Catalyst version 8.12, and although concluding there was no clear winner, if forced to choose would go with the Avivo converter.





> i gues i wont be messing around with this spec. after 3 years.... i will probably go for a new set again (after all i am supposed to get a job aftr 3 yrs whn i graduate). So just suggest me best performance sans any future compatibily/upgrade issues.... (3 years down the line i will hav to change my mobo anyway to switch over to DDR3 cuz DDR2 will probably only b found in meuseums then)


Let's say you get some cash after a year and want to upgrade, then it would be very easy for you and don't expect that you'll magically get money as soon as you graduate. What course are you doing?


@Fishymachine: I don't think he'll be OC'ing, atmosphere here is on the higher side but I completely agree about the 5770 being more future proof. Also, thanks for that article about DX11 transition being faster.

@mdsx1950: here ya go


----------



## xfire (Dec 15, 2009)

> Actually we cant say any thing about Nvidia GT3xx Series.Now Nvidia is 1 Gen behind ATi (or we can say 6-8 months behind).
> 
> When Nvidia release GT3xx series ATi already start work on New Gen Card .ATi have time bcoz Nvidia is much behind them.


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110471
This can force a drop in prices, competition is great


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 15, 2009)

xfire said:


> @mdsx1950: here ya go



Alright. You win. I guess 5770 is future proof because of the DX11.


----------



## rahulyo (Dec 15, 2009)

xfire said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110471
> This can force a drop in prices, competition is great



Yes u r right.Competition is great for customer like us .


----------



## satadip (Dec 18, 2009)

rahulyo said:


> U not need credit/debit card for online shopping .Bcoz they r dealers. I deposit money in bank acc and get my product within a 2-3 days.
> 
> I already said " Dont buy any LGA 775 socket Mobo and CPU now."But u dont want to listen then go and buy Intel Quad + MSI GTX 260 and after an year come back to ask for Upgrade. And yes Intel quad is more costly.Intel stop making new LGA 775 CPU.So no upgrade is possible.
> 
> ...



Hey man,, can u give me the details of how to shop online the way u said.... If its transactions with the bank then i have no problems with it.... By the way how do i get after sales service ???? Do i get all proper parts in good condition and proper billing , etc ???? Isn't there any danger or risk factor with the shipment of product ????


----------



## satadip (Dec 25, 2009)

GUYS..... GREAT NEWS..... After my xams i managed to gather aroung 50k in total and went for a totally revamped config....

Asus 785 TDV evo
Corasir XMS3 ddr3 1333
XFX Radeon 5850 ( FINALLY, i join the radeon league too )
Phenom x3 720 (same as before)
Coolermaster silent pro modular 600 watt
coolermaster cm 690 Nvidia edition cabinet with 6x120 mm fans

still waiting for delivery of corsair and radeon with crossed fingers..... Praying all goes well......


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 25, 2009)

Dude with 50K, I would go i9 if I where you. They are on ebay for like 1200$, X58 Classified and a couple of 5870's plus a 370Z to drive that stuff home.

Why are you going with a 720 B.E and a amd setup with so much cash? Also what do your parents do , lol? JEEZ


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 25, 2009)

With 50K USD you could get a Cray.  With 50K Rupees you could get a bike.  With shiny wheels.


----------



## wiak (Dec 26, 2009)

might want to check your sources about buggy ati drivers, even since ATI  released Catalyst they have exellent drivers, and now they even have open up documentation for open source drivers with novell 
http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS2568321546.html

On another related note, You say ati drivers are buggy, think again, its more like user error than anyting else, btw nvidia crashed the most in Windows Vista and that is including intel's integrated crapstics 

http://arstechnica.com/hardware/new...it-paints-picture-of-buggy-nvidia-drivers.ars


----------



## neoreif (Dec 28, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> With 50K USD you could get a Cray.  With 50K Rupees you could get a bike.  With shiny wheels.




this post made my day!!!!


----------

